# 28" 4x4 Model 247.888540 intermittent drive issues



## sobrien808 (Mar 2, 2019)

Occasionally after I use the snowblower for a little while the drive will not engage properly. I also noticed that the left side drives harder than the right. Any ideas what needs fixed? I replaced the friction wheel and belts recently


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Does this have some form of clutches on the drive axels? If it's a solid axel, the only thing I can think of is one of the sides the tires are either a different diameter or tire pressure differs side to side.


----------



## sobrien808 (Mar 2, 2019)

It has a clutch on both sides, I noticed to day that sometimes the right side drives better when I pull the clutch. Tires are the same on both.


----------

